

Google launches Android phone gallery - abraham
http://www.google.com/phone/

======
angusgr
I don't see why Google needs to reproduce manufacturers' meaningless marketing
tripe on the summary page, rather than actually providing some summary-level
information about each phone.

 _You want a perfect 10, with brains that go to 11._

 _Teens, students, and young professionals can stay effortlessly connected on-
the-go with the sleek new Galaxy 5 Smartphone_

Unless, I guess, this page is for manufacturers' sake as much, or more than,
consumers'.

------
bitsoffreedom
They should better implement better search in the Android Market, clean up
there, and do something against device-crippling, bloatware-installing
carriers.

------
grantheaslip
I just can't see myself seriously considering buying an Android phone sold by,
and supported by, a carrier (or, really, even a third-party manufacturer). I
don't want to buy a phone with an awful, slow, gaudy interface tacked on, I
don't want a phone that ships with a bunch of sponsored crap, and I don't want
to discover that my carrier has no intention of providing timely software
updates (if they plan on providing software updates at all).

All of this "openness" is worthless when the carriers are the bottleneck. The
only serious choice for someone who knows better (at least in my opinion) is
the Nexus One, which Google only sells to developers and only ships from the
US. Google talks the talk about how great a job their partners are doing, but
I can't imagine the Android team is happy with the current situation.

Say what you will about Apple, but my iPhone 3G is still officially supported
and will be until next June. Good luck getting 3 years of updates from a
carrier.

~~~
borism
official updates are not provided by carrier but manufacturer.

and you can get many android phones unsubsidized and unlocked.

